# What Is Best Program......Chrome , Edge , Firefox , etc ?



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

............I had to have my Hdrive replaced a year ago this month ! The guy installed Chrome , which I use very little for several reasons.......mainly because the viewing screen size is smaller than W7 Explorer ! Chrome makes threats continuously that 'They' will stop supporting IE explorer ! So , is Edge any more friendly than Chrome ? Or maybe firefox , perhaps ? , Thanks , fordy


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

I'm using Chrome now but I'm not completely happy with it. Some web forms don't get along with Chrome so I have to revert to Firefox. Firefox seems to be compatible with most everything. I'd switch back to Firefox but changing browsers is too disruptive to my life. I'm dealing with other nonsense right now.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

fordy said:


> ............I had to have my Hdrive replaced a year ago this month ! The guy installed Chrome , which I use very little for several reasons.......mainly because the viewing screen size is smaller than W7 Explorer ! Chrome makes threats continuously that 'They' will stop supporting IE explorer ! So , is Edge any more friendly than Chrome ? Or maybe firefox , perhaps ? , Thanks , fordy


I use Edge and Chrome. They are about the same. I do use Chrome as my main one.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The best browser is the one you like and works for you.. IE, edge, chrome or firefox are your primary choices.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I agree, it depends on your needs. I use and Android tablet 50 percent of the time so chrome works best for me. That combined with my ability to log onto chrome on a computer in the company and have every bookmark etc available is a timesaver.

Thunderbird works well also but I am just more comfortable with Chrome.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

On an old laptop PC I am trying Falcon browser: https://www.falkon.org/

Something I read caused me to try it. It seems OK but not great.

Some interesting test results (scroll down):

https://www.computerworld.com/artic...ers-free-lightweight-and-low-maintenance.html


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fordy said:


> the viewing screen size is smaller


I'm not seeing any difference on my computer running WIN 7 and Chrome.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.............So , what I may try is to use Chrome , More , to keep it happy , and switch back to IE Explorer to preempt them from dropping the hammer on IE Explorer ! I have NO plans to activate Win 10 which I dislike ! Thanks for the help ! , fordy


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

DH and I use Firefox on our computer for a long time.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I hate Windows 10 also but I am trying to use it on one of my laptops.

Windows 10 is designed for folks who know nothing about computers and just use them to play games, surf the net and do stuff like Facebook. That would be 99% of the folks.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

You can have more than one browser on your computer. I have Chrome and Firefox... use one when the other seems slow. 

I just moved to Windows 10 and hate having to research everything for workarounds. Can't change a setting without having to outsmart them... because they think we're too stupid to adjust a setting on our own.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

snowshoehair said:


> You can have more than one browser on your computer. I have Chrome and Firefox... use one when the other seems slow.
> 
> I just moved to Windows 10 and hate having to research everything for workarounds. Can't change a setting without having to outsmart them... because they think we're too stupid to adjust a setting on our own.


I have them all. I use Chrome the most. I have really warmed up to the new Edge. It is faster than Chrome and Firefox. Firefox is faster than Chrome too.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

I like Firefox. Less controlling.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

HDRider said:


> I have them all. I use Chrome the most. I have really warmed up to the new Edge. It is faster than Chrome and Firefox. Firefox is faster than Chrome too.


.................................................................................................................
................I downloaded Edge , and am slowly learning how to navigate within it's structure ! I like it much better than Chrome because it has given me access to my extensive list of favorites ! The graphics in Edge seem much better than IE11 ! , fordy


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I personally use Edge - or rather, 'Edgium' (the new improved Edge). For those who may not know, the new Edge is built on Chromium, which is what Chrome is built on as well. Very similar to Chrome, but a bit cleaner and less bloated. It's what Edge (and possibly IE) *should* have been all along.


----------



## snowshoehair (Jul 3, 2008)

Hmmmmm... might have to check out Edge. I just wish they had come up with a different icon than looking like the old IE "e" that it turns me off right away. I like how Chrome and Gmail work together and will probably hang onto it forever since my business email is a gmail account and I can log in anywhere for access to everything. 
But Edge sounds terribly interesting due to having very poor and inconsistent internet access where I live.


----------



## rohitrand (Jun 23, 2020)

I think firefox is the best in terms of security! otherwise edge is currently growing very well.


----------



## Metalhead Homestead (May 7, 2020)

I like Firefox with Privacy Badger add on and Duck Duck Go as my search engine. I do not have anything Google on my pc though. I do have Edge because every now and then sites just don't get along with Firefox (Hulu being a big one.) If you have windows 10 you already have IE, just search for it in cortana.


----------

